# track is almost complete pics so far



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

track is almost complete, it is a max trax 5x20 just finished putting walls up, waiting on my top trim witch will be black and need to put my lap counter on other then that its ready to go here are a couple pictures so far


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

*more pictures*

here are more pics


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Coool! :thumbsup: 
OK - Race track is done -- now you can finish the house! :lol:

Love the last sweeper :woohoo:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Way cool, dude :thumbsup:


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

wow, lol its the basement cant afford to finish it now after building this track:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I will be getting a local club together to race on saturdays or sundays, anybody from around the plainwell, michigan area that might be interested in racing. Also I am hosting the december 7th michigan Hopra race . fun fun fun lots of pit area


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool Beans!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Great layout. It's a beauty!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Them 'Saratoga Wiggles' look harsh!!!

Hang on to your hubcaps!

Rich


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

You did a really nice job on that track, now go have some fun racing onit! 
Keep it in the slot!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Are you planning on having organized racing? It's definitely a pro grade setup.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

yes, it is scheduled to host the michigan hopra race the 7th of december and then I plan on having organized club races anybody who is interested let me know, also check out hopra web sight


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

munsonator008 said:


> yes, it is scheduled to host the michigan hopra race the 7th of december and then I plan on having organized club races anybody who is interested let me know, also check out hopra web sight


So, it's a meeting on the Saratoga on Pearl Harbor Day?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

lol
:thumbsup:


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

It sure is a sweet looking setup; wish I had something like that


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks, looking for people to start racing


----------

